

John Carmack on Functional programming in C++  - b-man
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/169296/Indepth_Functional_programming_in_C.php

======
sho_hn
Prior HN art for the original URL (plainly linked from Gamasutra btw):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3896404>

------
justinhj
Incidentally the book Modern Compiler Design in C has sample code in a mostly
functional style and talks about these same issues.

------
vbtemp
Please don't post an exact copy-of-a-copy of a blog post that was already an
HN headline yesterday.

